# Favourite thing about your Poo



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all, 

Thought I would start a thread asking what everyones favourite thing about their poo(s) is. I know it will be hard to pick just 1 thing 

My favourite thing that Noodle does

I have taught Noodle from day 1 that she is not allowed to beg for food when we are eating. She picked this up really quick and never begs for food. But she dosen't like to feel left out of anything so what she does when we sit down at the table to eat is she goes and gets one of her bones, brings it near to where we are eating and lays chewing her bone while we eat, stops as soon as we finish


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Everything ) probably my favourite thing is her cuddles,especially when we come through the door and when we wake up in the morning 
XClare


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, it's got to be the amazing greetings I get when I come down in the mornings or home!. The cuddles come a close second! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cuddles for me too!!! I love how lady will just come up, sit on my lap and wait for a hug or a cuddle. when she lies down and rests her head on my leg is a real heart string puller too


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

It has got to be cuddles and just his company. I would not be without him - sleeping next to me whilst I am typing!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Loads of things. Definitely the greetings and cuddles, too. The way he lies on his back and holds his ball in the air with his front paws...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The way they are at my side all the time and follow me all around the house.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

For me it's his sheer zest and joy for life


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Every little fluffy hair on his body! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Their unconditional love and loyalty.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The fact that when even when you are feeling at your crappiest they can put a smile in your face!


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Everything  greetings and cuddles but I think the best Pepsi has two toys she loves a bunny that goes everywhere and she puts it on my lap then sits and looks longingly at it till I throw it in the air for her to catch and her fav a pig blanket she has had since we got her and when she is tired she goes and gets it to cuddle like a comfort blanket - it is very cute to see


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper has a blankie too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

When Woody is asleep on my lap and I fall asleep as well ,


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I think my favourite thing about her is how she completely tears around the woods or fields, going crazy jumping about and playing and then the way she stops to bark at the same things every walk....the hay bales, the poo bin, the grit bin, and a particlar lamp post. 

Great thread btw!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

His big loving eyes xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Great thread!!! My . . so much joy from them its hard to pick . . but Sami and Carley also were taught from day 1 NOT to beg for food while we are eating. Soooo Carleys favorite ploy is to sit and stare at us . . . if we do not look at her she patters her paws on the floor . . 1 2 1 2 like she is sliently stomping!! Then she will go a few steps and sit again with a big HUFF or sneeze (Just in case we may have missed seeing her right??) 
For Sami . . in the mornings he has a six sence on when we should be waking up . . he will soldier crawl from the bottom of the bed to my face and lay and stare at me!!! If I dont acknowledge him within a few minutes he will place his front paw on my face and just leave it there. If I move it . . he is still until I speak to him . . If I speak to him with a "hey buddy" . . he will roll over onto his back for a tummy rub. Sooo cute!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely to read all the above!
I just love watching Kiki run - the way she bounds and jumps without breaking stride, just because she can!
And the cuddles, the way she barks at me when I'm ironing so that I'll sit down for a quick cuddle break with her .... so difficult to stop the cuddle and get back to ironing!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci... How cute from both of yours! I love their wee personalities!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't pick one thing out. I love everything about Lola! One of the cute things I love is when she clambers up on my lap and pats me demanding to be stroked, she will glance out the corner of her eye to check my attention is on her! Love the little side glances. Cute!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Everything about my super cuddly pup but the way she taps me with her paw if I stop tickling her. Just love her


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

The way Amiee Jane will wrap her front paws around my neck, arm, leg, or whatever she can grab and hold tight like she's afraid I'm gonna leave her forever. I should be worried, but to me it says she loves and needs me.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Her happy nature and the way she just loves everyone and every dog she meets. She is a little bubble of happiness and makes me smile every day Her cuddles are sweet too!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh, I've just really enjoyed reading all the favourite things about the poos, so hard to choose just one thing but their cuddles seems to be a front runner. Since I started the thread I keep looking at the things noodle does and thinking actually that's my favourite thing, the list would be endless if we wrote them all down, aren't we all so lucky to have such wonderful dogs in our lives.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Probably the bottom wiggle greeting!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My favorite thing about Jake is how much happiness he has brought into our lives. No one ,including the sulky teen, can be around him without a smile on their face and that is something.


----------



## Becca90 (Dec 29, 2012)

I especially love it when he yawns and makes the little noise he makes!


----------

